# How to trim the topknot without curved scissors?



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

I don't have curved scissors. Is it still possible to trim the topknot without them?


----------



## Moxzii (Mar 30, 2010)

Of course! It takes a bit of practice, but I've done it before. I personally dont think it looks as nice, but it can be done.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Anything is possible with any scissors (well, as long as they cut hair ok! lol) and many groomers never use curves (or never use straights... lol) so yes, there's no trouble at all in scissoring a topknot with straight scissors. I do it all the time if I have straights in my hand. lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been grooming for many years and never use curved scissors. I just never used them much because I'd always go back to my favourites, which were straight, so never cottoned to them.


----------



## Malorymoo (May 1, 2011)

I'm surprised!!! I did it and it really isn't as hard as I thought it was. I think I'm starting to get the hang of poodle grooming. I just wish Bravo's hair would grow faster so I can fix his body cut and give him a lamb cut.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Malorymoo said:


> I'm surprised!!! I did it and it really isn't as hard as I thought it was. I think I'm starting to get the hang of poodle grooming. I just wish Bravo's hair would grow faster so I can fix his body cut and give him a lamb cut.


You and me both! Nova came to me clipped so short all over, no sort of real grooming ever done on her. I am so ready for her topknot, tail and legs to grow out!


----------

